# Mandrake10 funkt nicht!



## Sergo (19. September 2004)

HI Leute ! 

Hab ein kleines PRoblem mit der Installation von Mandrake10 ! Also wenn ich neu boote und dann die CD einlege ladet die Cd einige Sachen in das Ram, danach kommt das Installationsfenster!Sobald ich mir die Sprache ausgesucht hab, bleibt der PC hängen ! einfach so! Ich hab es mehrmals versucht, aber es passiert immer! Wollte sehen ob ich ein Problem mit der Cd hab, deswegen hab ich es am Laptop ausprobiert und dort funktioniert es ! (Laptop: P2,4Ghz, 512mbRam,Windows,Suse is schon oben)

Mein System vom Desktop , AMP 2400+ , 512mbRam, 80GB ! Natürlich ist W2k oben ! Hab mir gedacht, dass es wegen der Partionierung oder so liegt! Hab nun eine Festplatte(c: 70gb, d: 10gb)! Hab es dann nochmal versucht, aber vergeblich! Bitte um Hilfe ! thx


----------



## barbapapa (20. September 2004)

Morgen,

auf Dein Problem hab ich zwar auch keine Lösung, aber bei mir Spinnt Mandrake 10 auch auf dem Laptop. 
Beim Versuch es zu installieren, hängt er sich schon immer beim Versuch auf, die USB-Anschlüsse zu finden (searching for USB-Devices).
Wenn Du des auch zufällig gehabt hast, meld Dich bitte kurz...

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: mit SuSE, Slackware und Fedora gabs keine Probleme. Test doch mal eins von denen

____


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. September 2004)

Das selbe hatte ich bei Mandrake 10 auch.
Es stellte sich dann nach umfangreichem Herumprobieren mit diversen Analysetools heraus dass es am Ram lag.
Neue Riegel rein und es funktionierte alles wunderbar ( wie ich es von Mandrake normalerweise gewohnt bin )
Die alten laufen übrigens Problemlos in meiner Windowskiste trotz des Fehlers den Sandra gefunden hat   

Also eventuell mal mit SiSandra  oder ähnlichem unter Windows deinen Ram testen.
Mit der Partitionierung sollte es normalerweise keine Probleme geben, oder zumindest noch nicht bei der Sprachauswahl.


----------



## Sergo (20. September 2004)

@ Dj Teac

Okay,.hab mal mein Ram Baustein getestet, hab den unter Windows einer Test Maschine unterzogen --> Ergebnis : alles okay! Dann hab ich den Baustein in ein anderen Slot getan und nochmal Mandrake versucht zu installieren --> vergeblich! das selbe Problem trat auf ! Ich bin echt ratlos !  

@ barbapapa

Naja,.mit SuSE 8.0 hatte ich auch ziemlich das selbe Problem am Desktop! Am Laptop funktionierte alles perfekt ! nur am Desktop-Pc geht alles schief ! 

Ich glaub es hängt vom Motherboard oder vom OS ab! Hab am Desktop Asus A7N8X Deluxe mit W2K ! 

Jetzt hab ich mal ein kleinen Test gestartet! An einem anderen Desktop-PC hab ich ein MSI Motherboard mit WinXP! Dort läuft es ! Und an einem anderen PC hab ich ein ASUS Motherboard mit WInXP ! Dort läuft es auch wunderbar ! 

Jetzt versuch ich mal WinXP zu installieren und erneut es zu starten, wenns nicht funktioniert, dann nehm ich einfach Fedora ! 

Aber ich danke euch sehr für eure Hilfe ! 
Wenn ihr ein Rat habt, immer her damit


----------

